# Culpepper outdoors 3d archery shoot



## crawdad24 (Jul 26, 2011)

3d archery shoots august 6 & 27.  
Dearing, georgia. 
Casual registration 8am-5pm

classes are as follows: 
Mens open money and trophy 
mens hunter money and trophy
womens open money and trophy 
womens hunter money and trophy 
traditional money and trophy 
kids open or hunter 
cubs 

money classes $30 entry fee.  Trophy classes $20 entry fee.  Kids $15 and cubs free. 

*money classes 50% payback paying 1 place per 5 shooters.

For more information contact casey crawley via email  casey@culpepperace.com


----------



## KMckie786 (Jul 26, 2011)

Im hoping to be able to make the one on the 27th ... My poor bow has been scratchin at the door for me to take her out to play ... Work has had me tied up like crazy and no time to shoot or do anything during the week for the past month and a half or so. Its calming back down now (FINGERS CROSSED) so maybe I can get some practice in and make sure my tape is good. Ive been missing seeing everybody, hopefully I will be there!!


----------



## crawdad24 (Jul 30, 2011)

Time to get ready for another great shoot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you post directions from I-20?

Hope to make this one if I get my bow restrung tomorrow and get to shoot it a little this week.


----------



## Trip Penn (Jul 31, 2011)

From Madison, take exit 172, turn right.  Left on 278 (Augusta Rd).  Left on Ansley Rd.  Then look for the sign.


----------



## crawdad24 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks trip


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 2, 2011)

bump!


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 2, 2011)

Ya'll have a good shoot this weekend.  We'll be at the beach, but I hope to make it on the 27th !


----------



## watermedic (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll be at the Bass Pro in Lawrenceville. You guys have fun. Maybe Casey will have bags of ice to give out with the scorecards!!!


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 5, 2011)

See yall tomorrow!


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 6, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 7, 2011)

Great shoot yesterday!


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 7, 2011)

When will you post results...


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 8, 2011)

Culpepper Outdoors Shoot    Aug 6th 

Men’s Open Money
1st	Scott Stone		205
2nd 	Andy Johnston	200
3rd 	Tory Robert		162

Men’s Open Trophy
1st 	Todd Hatfield 		208
2nd 	John Shelton		205
3rd	James Weeks		189
4th 	Wally Davis		181
5th 	David Moore		174
6th 	Jeff Smith		139

Men’s Hunter Money
1st 	Matthew Morrow	183
2nd 	Daniel Roland		166
3rd	Seth Canterbury	153
4th 	C.W. Watkins		138

Men’s Hunter Trophy
1st 	Wayne Reese		187
2nd 	Tyler James		181		
3rd 	Greg Ledger		180
4th 	Tony Schnerder	179
5th 	Shannon Rabun	175
6th	Trip Penn		165
7th 	Allen Riddle		172
8th 	Todd Addams		156
9th 	Scott Throckmorton	155
10th 	Ken Norris		154
11th 	Olin Price		149
12th 	Charles Corley	140
13th 	Lawrence Norris 	106

Women’s Open Trophy
1st 	Ansleigh Wilk		208

Women’s Hunter Trophy
1st 	Becky Holley		176
2nd 	Shannon Rabun	175
3rd	Crystal Schnieder 	169
4th 	Kim Penn 		164

Men’s Traditional  
1st 	Vance Henry		152
2nd 	Buddy Darden		144
Youth
1st 	Cody Shelton		187
2nd 	James Weeks		185
3rd 	Clayton Colston	165
4th 	David Almond		135
5th 	Tyler Henry		130
6th 	Chris White		124
7th 	Ryan Henry		84

Cub
1st 	Joshua Ortt		169
2nd 	Garett Price		58


----------



## watermedic (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like Team PSE did well!!


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 10, 2011)

We had another great shoot, thanks to everyone who came out and shot and with stood the heat!   If you have not recieved your trophy or money contact me and I will get it to you.  We had a thunderstorm roll in late Saturday so we packed up and got out of there.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 10, 2011)

Who won the long distance shoot??


----------



## Monster02 (Aug 15, 2011)

John Shelton


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 25, 2011)

Bump ttt....  

This shoot is still on for saturday the 27th i hope !


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 26, 2011)

dgmeadows said:


> Bump ttt....
> 
> This shoot is still on for saturday the 27th i hope !



Anyone ??  Who's coming to Dearing this weekend ??  Ciara is going to make it if she can remember how to shoot her bow....


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 26, 2011)

FYI ....the shoot on the 27th is cancelled


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 26, 2011)

Well that sucks... I guess we will have to find another one...


----------



## watermedic (Aug 26, 2011)

Cottonmouth in Louisville is tomorrow.


----------

